# I Made It.



## JBTX (May 4, 2017)

I survived my divorce. 

We went before the judge today to finalize a divorce that I didn't want. It was literally the hardest thing that I've ever done, to the point where I broke down in front of the court and could barely speak when reading my testimony under oath. An uncontested divorce in the state of Texas will take you less than 10 minutes once you get to the courtroom. Hardest thing I've done, but way too easy in my opinion. 

I would hope that anybody faced with divorce would find the courage to reconcile, no matter the circumstances. I do not believe it's worth it. Even my now ex-wife could not remain heartless and cold as she had been over the last nine months as our divorce was finalized. She lost it and so did I. We both know it wasn't worth it, but it's done. 

But if your hands are tied, you Can Make It! I Promise That You Can!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You can't R by yourself. Apparently she didn't try and stop the D did she?

If you want a life you cut her and you former best friend out of your life and go your own way.

You didn't lose much. I suspect if you play this right you'll find that out shortly.


----------



## JBTX (May 4, 2017)

Marc878 said:


> You can't R by yourself. Apparently she didn't try and stop the D did she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am feeling very good about my outcome. It was the right thing. It's regrettable and I believe unnecessary, but only if the circumstances have been different. But I do wish reconciliation for anyone. 

I'm done with her. I'm doing everything I can to pull away. Deleting anything that I've posted online with the two of us, removing tags, blocking people. Any little thing that I can pull away I do. 

Tomorrow I'm taking an all guys trip down to the coast and I am ghosting out of here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

You could always get back together at some point in the future, if you want. Just don't re-marry her.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

JBTX said:


> I survived my divorce.
> 
> We went before the judge today to finalize a divorce that I didn't want. It was literally the hardest thing that I've ever done, to the point where I broke down in front of the court and could barely speak when reading my testimony under oath. An uncontested divorce in the state of Texas will take you less than 10 minutes once you get to the courtroom. Hardest thing I've done, but way too easy in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Divorce absolutely IS worth it, and reconciling at all costs will cost you EVERYTHING. I have never known one single person who regretted their divorce, but I know many who regretted staying in their miserable marriage. People who betray you do not deserve R.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

JBTX said:


> I survived my divorce.
> 
> We went before the judge today to finalize a divorce that I didn't want. *I broke down in front of the court and could barely speak when reading my testimony under oath.* *She lost it and so did I.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You broke down? Good Man!

So would I.

You even shook a few drops out of the WW Cactus standing nearby.
I am being mean. She had feelings, lots of them. Those uncontrolled, head-over-heels feelings are what drowned her.

Her selfish desire slammed into the dirt, the Lady in her.

You know what is really sad? She knew better. An intelligent women falling into infidelity when she had real options.

She tried to hold still her plight, hold onto her Fate....with a pair of needle nose pliers. 
Threw caution to the wind. Suicide by cheating.

Oh, she did not offer up that she was cheating. No, you had to play detective.
That is another ding....in her skin thin armor. 

Before D-Day, Your WW was dressed up. Was dressed up but had no underpinnings. No undercarriage, no frame. 
An exoskeleton is she. A pretty Lady Bug. A former pregnant roller skate.

Knock anywhere on her bodice, anywhere....all you will hear is an echo. A hollow sad... Bong, Bong.


----------



## JBTX (May 4, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> You broke down? Good Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't hate her. Today I actually hope she finds some happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

JBTX said:


> I don't hate her. Today I actually hope she finds some happiness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

by the by..

What happened to the other man, her affair partner?

Did his wife [your wife's former good friend] dump him?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Now you're free to bang whoever you want. Don't waste another night, go find some lonely girl tonight! I'm serious. Just no strings attached sex. It's good for you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Now you're free to bang whoever you want. Don't waste another night, go find some lonely girl tonight! I'm serious. Just no strings attached sex. It's good for you.


Not everyone thinks with their d!ck the way you do, Guy.


----------



## JBTX (May 4, 2017)

3Xnocharm said:


> Not everyone thinks with their d!ck the way you do, Guy.




Hey guys. Sorry I spent the weekend at the coast with a bunch of my guy friends playing cards against humanity, drinking, eating seafood, going to a football game, just doing general guy stuff. It was really fun. 

I'm interested in dating and I found out that I'm rather good at attracting women. Better now than when I was younger for sure. I've got the interest of a very pretty redheaded girl. Smart, witty, silly, interesting and not very needy. Seems to be very independent. I spent a lot of time being a babysitter to my ex-wife, so the thought of somebody that can take care of their own business is very appealing. Also, it's amazing how many women my age are attracted to a guy they see as being a good dad. 

I'm not jumping into anything. I'm not desperate. But I see no reason to ignore someone I would like to get to know. 

So that's where I'm at. I'm going to stay away from the booty call scene. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GuyInColorado said:


> Now you're free to bang whoever you want. Don't waste another night, go find some lonely girl tonight! I'm serious. Just no strings attached sex. It's good for you.


Just be sure to check her arms for needle marks.

And maybe give her teeth a good look as well.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Not everyone thinks with their d!ck the way you do, Guy.


Thank God!


----------

